# Problem bei Projekt-Übertragung zu LOGO! 0BA6



## Andy082 (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen.


Ich hab hier mal ein vielleicht etwas peinliches Problem, bzw. scheint mir mit steigendem Alter irgendwas zu entgehen.

Nun liegt seit zwei Tagen eine LOGO! 24RC neben mir, mit der Teilenummer 6ED1052-1HB00-0BA6, auf welche ich mein Projekt nicht übertragen kann.
Verwendet wird hier die LOGO! Soft Comfort 7.0.30. Bitte korrigiert mich gleich, wenn ich behaupte eine neuere gibt es nicht.

Immer wenn ich nun versuche auf die LOGO! zuzugreifen bzw. mein Projekt zu übertragen erscheint "Sie müssen eine neuere Version dieses Programms verwenden".

Auch mit den Versionen 6.0 und 6.1, unter Verwendung von USB- & RS232-Kabel hatte ich keinen Erfolg.

Am Projekt selbst sollte es auch nicht liegen, da ich dieses bereits seit Jahren immer wieder ohne Änderung verwende und nur einspiele.
Vor allem kann ich auch simple Programme, wie die Verknüpfung zweier Eingänge per & und der Ausgabe auf einen Ausgang nicht übertragen.

Über die Geräteauswahl bin ich ebenfalls schon gestolpert und selbst hier sollte die Auswahl mit 0BA6-Standard stimmen.

Interssant ist zudem, dass ich erst vor 3 Monaten eine vollkommen idente Logo (idente Artikelnummer) problemlos bespielt hatte.

Zudem scheint es, als könnte ich auf keinerlei neue LOGO!s mehr zugreifen.

Kennt jemand das Problem?


mfg,
Andi


----------



## Loenne (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Andi,

womit stellst du denn die Verbindung zwischen PC und SPS her? Seriell oder per USB? Und hast du evt. an der Konfiguration des PCs was geändert? 
Updates, Hotfixes, Antivirus, Firewall, etc. 
Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Andy082 (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo.

Also ich verwende, wenn's vielleicht auch langsamer ist, immer noch die bewährten RS232-Leitungen.
Hab's aber auch mit nagelneuen USB-Kabeln versucht und dazu auch noch den aktuellsten Treiber von der S...-HP gezogen.

Am PC sollt's auch nicht liegen, denn immerhin kann ich auf ältere Modelle, wie auch andere 0BA6-Logos rauf.
Zudem hab ich bereits den gesamten EDV-Park unserer Abteilung durch. 
Auch unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme und das explizite Ausführen von LOGO! Soft mit Adminrechten. 
Alles bisher ergebnislos...

Vielleicht überseh ich auch einfach irgendeine Lappalie/Kleinigkeit.

mfg


----------



## PN/DP (16 Oktober 2013)

Kannst Du denn das Programm aus der LOGO herausladen?

Harald


----------



## Andy082 (17 Oktober 2013)

Wunderschönen guten Morgen!

Also auf die 0BA6 Geräte die ca. ein halbes Jahr alt sind, kann ich aufspielen und auslesen was ich will.
Funktioniert grundlegend alles problemlos.

Doch bei den 0BA6-Geräten welche ich zuletzt erhalten habe (vor ca. einer Woche, alle vom selben Lieferanten jedoch unterschiedlichen Typs) kann ich weder aufspielen noch auslesen. 
Die Fehlermeldung ist hier immer die selbe: "Sie müssen eine neuere Version dieses Programms verwenden".


mfg,
Andreas


----------



## Loenne (17 Oktober 2013)

Hmm... sehr Mysteriös !

so langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus. 
Verwendest Du ein Original Siemenskabel oder ein Taiwanischen Nachbau?

Viele Grüße
Loenne


----------



## Andy082 (18 Oktober 2013)

Jupp, alles Originalkabel, auf und auf mit den netten Seriennummern von S.... gespickt...  

Ich bin schon kurz davor zwei Original-LOGO zu öffnen, und den Logikteil des alten 0BA6 mit einem benötigten Relaisunterbau der neuen Logo zu verheiraten.


----------



## 190B (19 Oktober 2013)

Andy082 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> 
> Ich hab hier mal ein vielleicht etwas peinliches Problem, bzw. scheint mir mit steigendem Alter irgendwas zu entgehen.
> ...



Hallo Andy082,

die LOGO!-Software V7.0.30 ist nicht mehr die aktuellste. In der aktuellen Version 7.1.5 gibt auch neue Erzeugnisstände bei Hardwareauswahl, auch bei der 0BA6. Neu ist der 0BA6 der Erzeugnisstand 5, sprich man kann eine LOGO! 0BA6 ES5 auswählen. Allerdings kann man nicht das Update von 7.0.30 auf 7.1.5. installieren, sondern muß sich das Upgrade von der 6er Version auf die 7er Version downloaden und installieren.

Schau mal hier:
https://www.automation.siemens.com/...S=REDIR&PostID=457321&language=de&PageIndex=1

Ich konnte damals auch nicht von 7.0.30 auf 7.1.5 über das Upgradecenter updaten, es ging nur über die 6er auf 7er Version.


----------



## 190B (20 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Andy082,

hier kannst Du Dir das Upgrade downloaden:

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...demo-software/Seiten/Default.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR


----------



## Andy082 (28 Oktober 2013)

Danke.

Genau das war's...
Also ich hatte versucht mir das File direkt von der Siemens Update/Upgrade-Seite zu ziehen nur war dies wiederum nur die 7.0.30er Version.
Upgraden konnte ich dann aber meine 7.0.30 direkt per Internetstick über das Upgrade-Center.

Irgendwie ein irrwitziges Unterfangen.


Andi


----------



## winnman (28 Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Auch beim Versuch eines Updates über die Siemens HP konnte ich die Version nicht updaten.
Ich hab mich fürs erste für eine Programmierung direkt n der LOGO entschieden, da keine besonders aufwendiges Projekt vorlag.

Bin bis jetzt nicht zum Update gekommen und die Anlage ist nicht nur nach längerer Anfahrt erreichbar.

Ich rechne damit, dass nach einem Update meiner Projektierungssoftware und Übertragung aus einem Violetten Memory auf eine gleich neue Logo das Programm auslesbar ist.

Nach Erfahrung aus LOGO Version seit 0 ohne Logosoft war das kein Problem, aber stimmt mich für die Zukunft doch etwas nachdenklich.

Seit wann wird bei Big S innerhalb der selben Version was geändert so dass ich mit der bestehenden SW nicht mehr drauf komme? (sollte die LOGO Version 8 oder so sein OK, aber Version 6 hab ich mit meiner SW (denke Version 7.XXXXXX) doch normalerweise kein Problem darstellen!


----------

